# Whats up boys ?



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

Everyone getting used to the new Amerika ? Been working steady .... I jumped from the Finish Crew to the Painting crew a couple months ago. 

Still waiting for my end of job money from the Finish Contractor....been 2 months now. I am working by the hr for the painter and I have to tell you .... There is a lot to be said for a steady REGULAR pay check.

The GC on this job is a total and complete scumbag ..... Finisher is still waiting for his money over 300,000 and the Painter I am working for has yet to get a check and we are almost done.

MONEY is still the issue.... getting paid is getting harder and harder. 

Over all things are good at the moment.......


So how is that change working out for ya ?


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I think we are heading downhill,, at a slow and painful pace.. I seriously doubt most will be able to pay any taxes next year.. and it is just around the corner.. gotta love a spendy gov. that knows what is best.. No more middle class this time next year.


----------



## Hammy (Apr 24, 2010)

I hope there's "change"...in Novenber. lol


----------



## grid ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

most of my jobs or at least the small ones for people i don't know. been getting material check for mat on delivery, seems to be working out for me its called a joint bid some of my checks are writin out to me and the suppler we both have to sign check, but makes my suppler feel bedder. some of my bigger contractors are going joint bid also. i can not afford to loose my account at the supply house


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Ninja : I use freeman products. and yes all sheetrock is paid for .. but I am still supplying alot of mud and bead. I would not know what I would do If the suppler shut down... seems like alot of guys can't pay there bills right now. Take Care and I hope everything works out well for you and everyone else.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey D-Rock ...you still around ?


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Still alive. Been busy with a bunch of little jobs. Just landed a big one, should begin layout and framing next week. Commercial job. Have kept my tools on the whole time, will continue to do so for the rest of the year. By paying myself as foreman, subbing out the finishing, i keep my OH low. If i make a profit on a job, i cut myself a bonus. The job i'm about to start is the biggest I've done so far ( as business owner). Pretty nervous. no guts no glory.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

d-rock said:


> Still alive. Been busy with a bunch of little jobs. Just landed a big one, should begin layout and framing next week. Commercial job. Have kept my tools on the whole time, will continue to do so for the rest of the year. By paying myself as foreman, subbing out the finishing, i keep my OH low. If i make a profit on a job, i cut myself a bonus. The job i'm about to start is the biggest I've done so far ( as business owner). Pretty nervous. no guts no glory.



You have gutted it out ..... Good luck Brother .... Hows the baby ?


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

The baby is AWESOME !! so much fun man, he's all smiles and poopy diapers..i can't wait to get home to him man. thanks for asking. Stay Busy Stormy.


----------

